# Bacon belly color ?



## buckinducks (Mar 26, 2020)

been flipping 2 bags of belly dry/now liquid brine for 8 days now , stacking on top of each other . Thoughts on the colour difference ? No brine hitting that spot after all this time ? 
Was fairly heavy on brown sugar .


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 26, 2020)

Its fine.  I get spots like that.  The red is where the bag stuck to the meat and you stacked them on top of each other.   I never stack meat.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 26, 2020)

As, pc farmer said. The red meat was covered with plastic and had no oxygen. The brown meat was exposed to oxygen and turned color. If you could make the bacon always touch the plastic as a casing, it would all be red.
what you have is perfectly fine. Inside that belly is perfectly red, cured meat.


----------



## motocrash (Mar 27, 2020)

They have you covered.
Though, I will add that the u does mess up color


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 27, 2020)

Yep, all of the above^^^^^^^!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 27, 2020)

Like already said,  No problem.
However Keep your meat in one layer when Dry Curing.
Makes it easier for Cure to get to it's destination---The Center.

Bear


----------

